# Smart Summon (AP1 Model S)



## nekeroom

I have a 2015 Model S with version: 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858f and my cell phone app only shows "SUMMON", and I'm wondering if I can get "SMART SUMMON", or how to activate it? Thanks


----------



## garsh

Did you pay for the Enhanced Autopilot upgrade?

EDIT:
Actually, I think 2015 models still had AP1 hardware (only has windshield cameras, no side cameras). If that's the case, then it's not possible to get Enhanced Autopilot, so you won't be getting these additional features - they require AP2 hardware.


----------



## nekeroom

garsh said:


> Did you pay for the Enhanced Autopilot upgrade?
> 
> EDIT:
> Actually, I think 2015 models still had AP1 hardware (only has windshield cameras, no side cameras). If that's the case, then it's not possible to get Enhanced Autopilot, so you won't be getting these additional features - they require AP2 hardware.


I bought the car used a few months ago, and you are correct, it only has the windshield camera... Thanks for responding...


----------

